# Free electric motor design software



## k2v (Oct 26, 2017)

I am developing software for design and analysis of electric motors and generators. All my software is free and available at http://motoranalysis.com/. Hope it will be helpful for someone. Would be glad to hear your comments. Thanks!


----------



## Guzel (May 21, 2017)

Well, that's great. Thanks for sharing it, will try the software soon. I think you'd change the Login message on your site: 
"Guests are prohibited from viewing this page. Please, authorize yourself."

Something like:
"Welcome, Please login to download the software" It looks more courteous. Rest all is perfect.


----------



## k2v (Oct 26, 2017)

Guzel, thanks for the advice.
If you have any question please contact me directly at [email protected]


----------

